# .:Official MK3 GTG:.



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Well, forum traffic is picking up so it's time to announce the official MK3 GTG. 

*Date and Time: 

Saturday the 19th @ 7. 

Address: 

Alpine Extreme Speed Gokarting 
115 Escowee St, Helen, GA 30545-3101* 




*T-Shirt Pre Order is live right now! * 

*---> *http://www.oemsquared.com/products-page/preorder/mk3-gtg-sowo-2012-pre-order/


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## MissWint (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

POSTED THIS AND NOT TELL ME, YYYYFFFFFUUUUUUU! 


I'm in a mix up of what I'm brining, but if not you'll see the GTI. 











For now, hehehe:wave:


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm in and will be either bringing my baby 










Or if the body work is not completed in time my winter beater 1994 Golf GL with OBD2 VR6 Swap. Hopefully slammed on Salad Shooters and some other goodies to make it more presentable


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I was going to text you jasen. Sowwy. 




Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

I'll be there. 










By dubempirefl at 2011-08-29 









By dubempirefl at 2011-11-06 


Also my buddy..... 









By dubempirefl at 2011-11-06


----------



## epic d (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm hoping to be there this time around wether i can afford to take my car down or not. Hope to see lots of familiar faces and some new ones :thumbup:


----------



## will_t (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll be there fasho. don't wanna break the internetz so i wont post a picture of my bucket just yet. :beer:


----------



## HOLDFAST101 (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Ol' Jetta Jamison!


----------



## mkIIIVDUB (Feb 23, 2004)

hopefully things will work out and you guys will see this rust bucket there. 









:beer:


----------



## The Hamburglar. (Jul 20, 2008)

definitely not coming.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

The Hamburglar. said:


> definitely not coming.


 Why doucher?


----------



## 2point0jetta (Jul 22, 2009)

KickBall :thumbup::thumbup: 
I will be there but with a red shirt this year.


----------



## crackershack99 (Jan 20, 2006)

Ill be there


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

Wish I could make it.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Maybe I'll have a car by then... Either way I'll be there with camera in hand.


----------



## HOLDFAST101 (Feb 4, 2011)

JHanna79 said:


> Maybe I'll have a car by then... Either way I'll be there with camera in hand.


 What happened to yours? I thought you were boosting that thing..


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

HOLDFAST101 said:


> What happened to yours? I thought you were boosting that thing..


 You must have me cornfused with someone else. :beer::beer:


----------



## HOLDFAST101 (Feb 4, 2011)

JHanna79 said:


> You must have me cornfused with someone else. :beer::beer:


My bad... def. confused.. but I'll drink to that:beer:... Now just to find out who it is I am thinking of:screwy:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

elicitvr6 said:


> Wish I could make it.



You better have a good excuse.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

100% in with another car. Picking her up in Atlanta Friday night. :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Can't wait! I'm going to Helen next weekend for some final planning and I'll confirm a good location while I'm there.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

reynolds9000 said:


> You better have a good excuse.


Unfortunately, I can't take the time off of work. If the show had been a week later I totally could have done it, because that's my summer vacation. Believe me, it's on my bucket list.


----------



## Blueberryyogurt (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll be there :wave:...


----------



## wagonVR (Mar 8, 2009)

I should be there if she is fixed in time:


----------



## greygtis (Mar 28, 2010)

*tshirt*

Hi i was told buy the guys at the long ball rally to get in tough with you to try and get the mk3 jetta tshirts for sowo this year were can i get one at the show


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

MK3 Jetta shirts? 

What you talking about bro?


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Try 8380labs.com


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

JASENR said:


> MK3 Jetta shirts?
> 
> What you talking about bro?



LBR just wrapped up the design for the shirt graphic for the 2012 MK3 SoWo GTG. The design is currently waiting final approval, but since we're not handling the printing of distribution, I directed greygtis here. 

Hopefully the design will be approved and revealed soon.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Looking for someone to get them printed?


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

JASENR said:


> Looking for someone to get them printed?


My understanding is, there is already a printer lined up.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

OHH. Okay so he's doing the handing out? Handling money?


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

JASENR said:


> OHH. Okay so he's doing the handing out? Handling money?


Also, no idea. I just did the design work. I'm sure the powers that be will chime in shortly though.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

elicitvr6 said:


> Also, no idea. I just did the design work. I'm sure the powers that be will chime in shortly though.


Well me and Mike did the GTG for h20, so it would probably chime in that me or him would help, but if grits dude here needs shirts printed, try 

Custom ink screen printing, google that you'll find what you need.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

will be there with vaughn (mk3_vws)
hopefully in his nice car and not the cabrio...


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Kiddie Rose said:


> will be there with vaughn (mk3_vws)
> hopefully in his nice car and not the cabrio...


Kiddie I heard Cabrio coming and so is your new addition?


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

blargh! I need to book a room!


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

JASENR said:


> Kiddie I heard Cabrio coming and so is your new addition?


mine may be in attendance. depends on a few things. cabrio is a whore...it will find a way down to GA


----------



## bluetdijetta97 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just booked my cabin. This will be my first year.


----------



## Dumpster Edition (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh most definitely going to be there.


----------



## HOLDFAST101 (Feb 4, 2011)

Can we get shirts this year that last more then one wash in the machine? I know I'm not the only one with that problem.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

HOLDFAST101 said:


> Can we get shirts this year that last more then one wash in the machine? I know I'm not the only one with that problem.


Complain some more, they were cheap last minute printed tshirts. 

If you wanna go thru the hassle of collecting money and having high end printed shirts, be my guest. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Dumpster Edition (Dec 31, 2008)

Shhhhhiiiiiiii..... I'm just going to be happy to get drunk and party with mk3 owners :beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Just saw semi-completed shirt graphic. It's nice!

If we could keep the cost below $20 a shirt it would be good for everyone. 

I could handle handing out the shirts, but that would mean the all need to be shipped to Alabama. Whatever is most cost effective is what we should do. We can all pick up the shirt at the GTG or plan to meet the day before so everyone has their's in advance.


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

Kiddie Rose said:


> mine may be in attendance. depends on a few things. cabrio is a whore...it will find a way down to GA


Im not driving the nice jetta down this year, so the cabrio will be there in its place! :thumbup:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Where is this meet gonna be? Rim city?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

mk3_vws said:


> Im not driving the nice jetta down this year, so the cabrio will be there in its place! :thumbup:


:facepalm:


----------



## HOLDFAST101 (Feb 4, 2011)

JASENR said:


> Complain some more, they were cheap last minute printed tshirts.
> 
> If you wanna go thru the hassle of collecting money and having high end printed shirts, be my guest.
> :thumbup:


Not really complaining, more or less stating a fact that a few other people stated last time. We don't need high end, but just curious if we can get something a little more durable, I would think for under 20 a head. end of story.. :beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

The shirts will be grey and the image will have 2 colors.

Thanks to Kieran (elicitvr6) for designing the shirts and Dustin and Brian at OEM squared for having them made. Details on ordering are in the works. Once finalized I'll post up how to pre-order.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

reynolds9000 said:


> Thanks to Kieran (elicitvr6) for designing the shirts and Dustin and Brian at OEM squared for having them made. Details on ordering are in the works. Once finalized I'll post up how to pre-order.


You guys are more than welcome, I just wish I could make it to the show. I'm working on trying to get a deal on the printing of the shirts too. The vendor that LBR uses does an amazing job and the shirts hold up really well. Orders will more than likely be pre-order only and shirts will be distributed at the GTG. 

I'm sure Reynolds will keep everybody informed as more details become available. :thumbup:


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Totally in for shirts.


----------



## dmvDANYO (Nov 9, 2009)

Shirts are a def cop. :thumbup:


----------



## Dumpster Edition (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm in for 2 shirts


----------



## HOLDFAST101 (Feb 4, 2011)

Shirts look amazing.. :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Working on preorder stuff now. The guys at OEM squared are going to setup the preorder through their website. Once it's live I will post up a link. Right now shirt are most likely going to be $15. We might have a few extras available at the gtg, so if you want more than one your best bet is to preorder multiples.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

upoo2 said:


> Where is this meet gonna be? Rim city?


Trevah, I'll know for sure where the gathering will take place after this weekend. I'm going to check out the cabbage patch factory too.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jbigs268 (Dec 1, 2009)

If i wasn't poor i would be there...


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

jbigs268 said:


> If i wasn't poor i would be there...


Become a drug dealer.


----------



## ChristopherWallace (Jun 28, 2011)

illl be thereee


----------



## ChristopherWallace (Jun 28, 2011)

dibs on a shirt! 2xl!


----------



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)

IN


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

In with stoopid ^


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Andrew, oh my. 

I thought the accepted rule was suspension, then wheels.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> Andrew, oh my.
> 
> I thought the accepted rule was suspension, then wheels.


Hasn't rolled those stock fenders yet.


----------



## BHCGanshirt (Feb 2, 2008)

Ill be der 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

Hey guys, was just finalizing the graphic for the shirts before sending them off to OEMSquared to have the screens made, and I started playing around with the design a bit. I changed up the colors and added a touch of distressing to give it more of a vintage feel. What do you think?


----------



## Blueberryyogurt (Dec 27, 2011)

when can we start ordering?... btw that looks awsome with the vintage feel :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Preordering will be online soon dudes. 

The distress looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## laidoutdubs (Mar 15, 2009)

:wave: see you there


----------



## The Hamburglar. (Jul 20, 2008)

ok i guess if there are cool shirts ill go.


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

Alright ladies, the final shirt graphics have been delivered to OEM2. Stay tuned for the pre-order announcement from them. :thumbup:


----------



## Blueberryyogurt (Dec 27, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

Hope to have the shirt available tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Well, i didn't get to go looking for places for the mk3 GTG because our schedule was full of meetings throughout saturday. I didn't get into Helen until around 9:30 pm friday night and then Sunday it was raining and i was ready to get back home.. 

BUT!!

There's no reason why the Go Kart track won't be a good spot. I was just going to look at other places to be sure. 

*THE MEETING SPOT FOR THE MK3 GTG IS THE GO KART TRACK LISTED ON THE FIRST PAGE.*


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Old green and I will be there.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

I need a wingless trunk FML.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Is the go cart place next to khrome kastle?


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

JASENR said:


> I need a wingless trunk FML.


I got one, new, never painted, primered. I'll bring it down. Holla at me.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> I got one, new, never painted, primered. I'll bring it down. Holla at me.


From VW for like 50 dollars right?


----------



## Stealth_TDI (Nov 12, 2003)

Jasen,



JASENR said:


> I need a wingless trunk FML.


VW's still clearing them out for $50. I just picked one up to store in case mine rusts (holes cut in it for my ham radio stuff). A junkyard find of the same color would be wonderful, I'm sure. But, short of that, the dealer's where it's at unless you find a better deal. BTW, what color is your car?

Good Luck,

Scott


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

The go karts place is next to the haunted house, where the GTG was held last year.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> The go karts place is next to the haunted house, where the GTG was held last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I can roll down the hill drunk from my cabin, swag.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Stealth_TDI said:


> Jasen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Windsor.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

JASENR said:


> From VW for like 50 dollars right?


No, I got it like 2 years ago for my tornado VR6.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This thread sucks.


----------



## Dumpster Edition (Dec 31, 2008)

Your FACE sucks OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

your cars suck.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

AIGHT DUDEZ

T Shirts are now available for pre order. Check the FIRST POST of this thread for the link.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Link did not work.


----------



## white_boii (Apr 23, 2007)

The link works. Website is slow sometimes. Sorry about that guys, trying to get it fixed.


----------



## thirty2valves (Jun 27, 2007)

Just booked the room today, I'll be there


----------



## SloDubbin (Jul 5, 2011)

ill be there !


----------



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)

jasenr said:


> i can roll down the hill drunk from my cabin, swag.


lololz


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'll give you a piggy back ride back to the cabin jasen. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> I'll give you a piggy back ride back to the cabin jasen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Thanks friend!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

But you still aren't getting my Kanye shades!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> But you still aren't getting my Kanye shades!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Well you're not getting vento bumpers.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

This will affect our friendship!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> This will affect our friendship!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I'm about to become rich.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I will **** on your car! Plop plop fizz fizz chump!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## SloDubbin (Jul 5, 2011)

**** gangbangs go on in this guys gti.....just needa pivot man and we're ready to roll!:snowcool:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Haha!! Pivot man!


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## BHCGanshirt (Feb 2, 2008)

clowncar25 said:


> I'll be there


WHO ARE YOU?!








Oh, youre [email protected]


----------



## SloDubbin (Jul 5, 2011)

reynolds9000 said:


> Haha!! Pivot man!


u down to pivot then ? :beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm down! ****s gonna get weird! 2 dragons!


----------



## SloDubbin (Jul 5, 2011)

**** yeah ill fold the seats down in the gti before i get there..then everyone can just come on in ill be naked in the back seat ready to go! anyone else is welcome to join in the massive **** erotic orgy !


----------



## dmvDANYO (Nov 9, 2009)

excited for this. :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

2 months till SoWo!!


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

reynolds9000 said:


> 2 months till SoWo!!


Every day I get a little more pissed off that I'm not going to be able to join you guys. Then I think about how much fun I'm going to be having this summer giving the MK3 a rest and beatin the piss out of my newly acquired 16V Turbo MK2 Jetta coupe and then I don't feel so bad.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Pics of the coupe? 16vT is pretty badass!


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

reynolds9000 said:


> Pics of the coupe? 16vT is pretty badass!




















LINK TO THE BUILD THREAD.

Car belonged to my brother and we built it over the span of several years. He kind of lost interest in it about two years ago and it's been getting minimal to no street time. So, I decided to take it off his hands and give it some love. Wheels are going away (if anybody is interested, they've been re-drilled to 5x100) and I'll just be throwing some RX2's on it for now while I figure out exactly what I want to do with it. For now though, I'm just going to be cleaning it up and taking it to shows and enjoying it. :thumbup:


----------



## The Hamburglar. (Jul 20, 2008)

why is it when i dont have money things come up that i want :thumbdown:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

62 days bitchesssss


----------



## mira_alex (Jun 3, 2009)

After all seems like I will be making the trip there, in this POS. But will have new shoes on, and the front end is a bit different.


----------



## SloDubbin (Jul 5, 2011)

anbody down to do a little ole mk3 only mtn run while we're there ?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

My car is not fit for fast driving..


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

reynolds9000 said:


> My car is not fit for fast driving..


 werd


----------



## The Hamburglar. (Jul 20, 2008)

you guys can all take my car out. whoever breaks the most **** wins a top secret prize. :thumbup:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Can't wait. I got in for the pre-sale on shirts just in time. :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> My car is not fit for fast driving..


 I thought air suspension = race car???  

 Can't wait for this.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

If you hear any of these, it's prolly me, Trevor, Woody, and Dario.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I made a mixtape with 18 songs. Turns out all the songs were Teriyaki Boys.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> My car is not fit for fast driving..


 OH ME TOOOO :laugh:


----------



## mira_alex (Jun 3, 2009)

When is everyone leaving? I'm leaving from MD, anyone what to meet up and drive down?


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Im leaving Thursday afternoon, I have a cabin from Friday morning to Sunday night :wave:


----------



## 2point0jetta (Jul 22, 2009)

mira_alex said:


> When is everyone leaving? I'm leaving from MD, anyone what to meet up and drive down?


I'm leaving Thrusday. :thumbup:


----------



## HOLDFAST101 (Feb 4, 2011)

The mountain group from VA is leaving thursday night again.. driving through the night.. :banghead:


----------



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)

this is about to be Jasen at SOWO


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

we leave Houston on Thursday at about 5am, so should be 3 wheelin in to the Helendorf lot at about 7-8pm. 

btw, leave the candy paint songs to the Texas Boyz plz


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

BHCfarkas said:


> this is about to be *cha boi* at SOWO


i gotchu


----------



## mira_alex (Jun 3, 2009)

jettahead99 said:


> Im leaving Thursday afternoon, I have a cabin from Friday morning to Sunday night :wave:


 Just paid for the hotel right now, but check in is not until 3 PM. :screwy: I'm leaving Friday early morning like 2 AM, and I will be there by noon.


----------



## mira_alex (Jun 3, 2009)

2point0jetta said:


> I'm leaving Thrusday. :thumbup:


 What time on Thursday?


----------



## The Hamburglar. (Jul 20, 2008)

until this past weekend i had kinda came to terms with the fact that i couldnt afford to go. 

now i am trying to save every little bit i can and sell anything possible in hopes that i can afford this.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

If you can get up like $400, you'll have enough for the weekend.


----------



## mira_alex (Jun 3, 2009)

reynolds9000 said:


> If you can get up like $400, you'll have enough for the weekend.


 ^this, unless you want to buy parts like me.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

If anyone wants my texture top VENTO front bumper, I can bring it. $400.


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> If you can get up like $400, you'll have enough for the weekend.


this, plus gas money... i gotta spend $300 just for gas within those 3 days. :sly: it will be worth it though.


----------



## SloDubbin (Jul 5, 2011)

ill be saving from now till sowo just gotta get a couple more parts for the car *crackhead itchin*


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Yeah there's no telling how much gas will be this summer, but it's definitely worth it!!


----------



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Stealth_TDI (Nov 12, 2003)

Hello,

I've been considering a trip down for this. It will be my first time.  I'm a tad confused. I understand admission is free. And I saw something about onsite registration as well as online registration. Online registration just takes info and says, "THANKS." But I don't understand what the onsite registration is for.

Is there a car show with classes or is it a best of show? Is there an entry fee to show? My car's no longer show-worthy. But I still show it to support the cause and get a good parking spot.  Is SOWO that kind of show? Or do people just show up and park? Please help a SOWO-Virgin with a little clarity.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Stealth_TDI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been considering a trip down for this. It will be my first time.  I'm a tad confused. I understand admission is free. And I saw something about onsite registration as well as online registration. Online registration just takes info and says, "THANKS." But I don't understand what the onsite registration is for.
> 
> ...


No classes. Just best of show and misc. awards. It's not really a bragging rights show at all. It's mostly peoples choice. People just show up and park, no class parking. It's very chill. Onsite is like online except I don't think you get a shirt IIRC.


----------



## Stealth_TDI (Nov 12, 2003)

So no cost to enter the car show? If all entry fees are $0, then I guess the event relies upon concession/souvenir sales for funding. That's kind of cool. This will be the first time I've been to such a show if that's the case.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You've got it right! Absolutely FREE! All of the expenses of putting on SoWo are paid by Vendor's. We don't make a single dime of profit. It's all for the love of VW's and to bring enthusiasts a unique experience unlike any other VW event in the U.S. 

There are awards but no judging. We do people's choice and there are more but we're finalizing what they'll be this year so i can't really say anything else just yet.

Pre-registration is just so we can get an approximate number of how many cars to expect. We passed the 1400 mark in FEBRUARY. We normally double what pre-registration is so this year is mostly likely going to be absolutely awesome. This is also the first year hotels have been booked solid. As in, they aren't even holding a couple room for walk-ins. They're actually having to turn people away. 

Pre-registration also gets you a free 8380 t-shirt and a bag of goodies. You don't have to register if you don't want to, you'll still be able to park with the masses.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

BHCfarkas said:


>


Bag Riders hater blockers?


----------



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> bag riders hater blockers?


blockin' dem hatazzzzzz


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Andrew, go to "VW photographs" facebook page. We mad famous kid!!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

BUMP! 

Getting closer all the time. :heart:


----------



## HOLDFAST101 (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't help but feel like I wait till the last minute to finish working on my car.. one day closer to Helen!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I've been putting off my headliner for 3 years and here we are, a few weeks from SoWo and i still haven't done it. :facepalm:


----------



## HOLDFAST101 (Feb 4, 2011)

reynolds9000 said:


> I've been putting off my headliner for 3 years and here we are, a few weeks from SoWo and i still haven't done it. :facepalm:


 Just do it, everything else about your car is mint! Might as well clean up the headliner! I redid mine three years ago, and I think if I can squeeze it in, my headliner and door cards are gonna get a freshen session before sowo..


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm convinced that mk3 people know how to have more fun than anyone else. especially a certain group that will remain unnamed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

upoo2 said:


> i'm convinced that mk3 people know how to have more fun than anyone else. especially a certain group that will remain unnamed.


 :thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Its true. I love my dawgs! ❤


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Its closing in bitchesss :heart:


----------



## BHCGanshirt (Feb 2, 2008)

jettahead99 said:


> Its closing in bitchesss :heart:


 tryna' get new rimzos before then, tired of these old ****in wheels haha 

someone buy them:beer:


----------



## will_t (Mar 12, 2009)

jettahead99 said:


> Its closing in bitchesss :heart:


 :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## C.S Bishop (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking forward to this but I doubt I'll be there in my MK3.


----------



## HOLDFAST101 (Feb 4, 2011)

bump.... not only to move this thread up the list, but also the relationship my fenders have to my new tires.. :facepalm:


----------



## will_t (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## MissWint (Sep 28, 2011)

Someone's excited... Now get the car ready.


----------



## The Hamburglar. (Jul 20, 2008)

thats how excited i would be.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You're not going Matt?


----------



## The Hamburglar. (Jul 20, 2008)

nope. was still trying to come up with some crazy way to pull it off until this morning. 

now on friday i get to have my wisdom teeth taken out sans insurance. yay.

at the rate stuff keeps breaking on my car and on me ill be lucky to get to h2o this year :laugh:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Valid reasons, i'll let it slide. 

Good luck with the wisdom teeth removal. I've only had my lower wisdom teeth removed, the upper ones are still there but not giving me any problems yet thankfully. I don't have dental insurance either..


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I hope all you mk3 jerks are supporting the initiative and hard work of OEM Squared by purchasing a GTG T Shirt!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

How am I supposed to go to this if I can't leave the Helendorf due to parking reasons


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

upoo2 said:


> How am I supposed to go to this if I can't leave the Helendorf due to parking reasons


IMMA TAKE YO SPOT FOO!

:laugh:


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

anyone got word of any organized cruises coming from the north (MD) on thurs night/fri morn? im not seeing anything in the forum yet..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

dceola said:


> anyone got word of any organized cruises coming from the north (MD) on thurs night/fri morn? im not seeing anything in the forum yet..


Post up in the Events forum under SoWo


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

dceola said:


> anyone got word of any organized cruises coming from the north (MD) on thurs night/fri morn? im not seeing anything in the forum yet..


I'm leaving Wednesday from Lancaster to drive to KY. You can follow me to the alcohol and bitches. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## will_t (Mar 12, 2009)

very much excite! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

zrace07 said:


> I'm leaving Wednesday from Lancaster to drive to KY. You can follow me to the alcohol and bitches. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


i'll have my own alcohol and "bitch" in the car with me. I'm planning on leaving friday at like 1am (thurs night/friday morning) so you leaving wedns is too soon for me


----------



## KTrip (Jul 14, 2007)

i might shoot the powdercoaters if they dont hurry up with da wheelz.:facepalm: 24 days and counting!!!! opcorn:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Almost a month to powder coat 4 wheels? Are they using an E-Z Bake Oven?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> Almost a month to powder coat 4 wheels? Are they using an E-Z Bake Oven?


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## KTrip (Jul 14, 2007)

thats the problem. they havnt even started. they are still stripping the chrome. which is now 2 weeks overdue.


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

21 days! That is 3 weeks people! 3 fkn weeks!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

VR6T3 said:


> thats the problem. they havnt even started. they are still stripping the chrome. which is now 2 weeks overdue.


 You can powder over khromez


----------



## KTrip (Jul 14, 2007)

upoo2 said:


> You can powder over khromez


 i could. with a comprimise to the quality of the pc. and it was peeling in places. :thumbdown:


----------



## white_boii (Apr 23, 2007)

Not just trying to sell more shirts here, but I just want you all to know the pre-order for the MK3 GTG shirts ends on the 12th. I will make a couple extra, but not a lot at all (maybe one per size). Thanks for the support so far guys! I will make sure these shirts are epic for you! 

http://www.oemsquared.com/products-page/preorder/mk3-gtg-sowo-2012-pre-order/ 




Ok, ok....I am just trying to sell more shirts. :laugh:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Support OEM Squared and their willingness to have these made. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TurboGG (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


dceola said:


> anyone got word of any organized cruises coming from the north (MD) on thurs night/fri morn? im not seeing anything in the forum yet..


 Group of a few leaving baltimore area at 5 am friday. 

One is this whore


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Who still hasn't done what they want to do on their car? 

Me!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> Who still hasn't done what they want to do on their car?
> 
> Me!


I thought i was done... now i am going to do a Mk2 front end swap


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You're going to need new front bags because the mk2 suspension moves it inwards towards the strut tower and causes it to rub when inflated and deflated. 

SuperBacon has mk2 suspension and air lift bags and had this problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> You're going to need new front bags because the mk2 suspension moves it inwards towards the strut tower and causes it to rub when inflated and deflated.
> 
> SuperBacon has mk2 suspension and air life bags and had this problem.



I'm aware lol... Sam (SuperBacon) and i had a LONG convo about this last night and are going to talk about it more today haha.

I can get the new bags from Air Lift apparently so if I dont get to do it before SoWo, I will do it after. Either way, I'll be doing the swap


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

i dont have crap done that i wanted to have done by now.. well, i guess the vr swap counts.. but i wanted my wheels to be ready and on.. so much for that :/


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

dceola said:


> i dont have crap done that i wanted to have done by now.. well, i guess the vr swap counts.. but i wanted my wheels to be ready and on.. so much for that :/


I'm excited about seeing the swap! How's she running?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

My VR swap is on hold for a little while. I was aiming to have it done for SoWo but I couldn't make it happen. 

My headliner will be done though.


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'm excited about seeing the swap! How's she running?


running awesome. only issues i've had are related to the damn alarm system. pretty sure I missed a plug from the engine bay harness to the alarm harness somewhere. other than that, it's golden.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

Bringing the MK2 this year. Maybe the Harlequin next year.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

dceola, I'm going to have to check out the swap too since I'll be doing mine shortly after SoWo most likely.


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> dceola, I'm going to have to check out the swap too since I'll be doing mine shortly after SoWo most likely.


i'll be there. should have my cheapo ez-up style tent, a small grill, cooler of beer and beer pong table by my car at the show


----------



## SloDubbin (Jul 5, 2011)

^^im hangin out with this guy :thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Bump because we're 2 weeks out and my switchspeed controller is en route to Cali for repairs


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Going to try and be there.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

It's going to be a good turnout, you should stop by for a few minutes at least. I know you've got the most busy schedule of all of us though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

SMOOTH said:


> Going to try and be there.



LOWER IT 

 :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> LOWER IT
> 
> :heart:


You saw my FB post you know I am. eace:


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

dceola said:


> i'll be there. should have my cheapo ez-up style tent, a small grill, cooler of beer and beer pong table by my car at the show





SloDubbin said:


> ^^im hangin out with this guy :thumbup::beer::beer:


will have a portable beer pong/beirut table too. should be a ****ing good and drunk time.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I'm going to the MK1 gtg, but may come to this since I'm bringing my daily down. Hopefully my wheels will be done in time.


----------



## uzi did it (Jun 29, 2010)

guess i'll come through... maybe, i might be too cool for you bro's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

uzi did it said:


> guess i'll come through... maybe, i might be too cool for you bro's


We're not worthy! :laugh:


----------



## Blueberryyogurt (Dec 27, 2011)

Uzi you better make it! :wave:...


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

uzi did it said:


> guess i'll come through... maybe, i might be too cool for you bro's


See you soon. :thumbup:


----------



## uzi did it (Jun 29, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

uzi did it said:


> :heart:


imma kiss you. ic:


----------



## uzi did it (Jun 29, 2010)

k, can't wait. i kiss men. peep my FB


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

buttz


----------



## HOLDFAST101 (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone from the MK3 crowd going to try out some downhill trike drifting.. Apart from the trikes we're bringing down, I think there are a good 15+ rolling down from the inbox messages I've been receiving.. another SoWo tradition in the making?


----------



## white_boii (Apr 23, 2007)

Last day for shirt pre order! http://www.oemsquared.com/products-page/preorder/mk3-gtg-sowo-2012-pre-order/


----------



## volvoc30 (Mar 14, 2012)

will you have any extra shirts at the show? i want one but don't want to order in case i flake.

bringing dis.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You missed the pre-order Jvon. I think the more important question is, how can one "flake" on SoWo. Either you dub hard, or you don't.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I always dub hard and I didn't get a shirt. What bitches.


----------



## volvoc30 (Mar 14, 2012)

might have to bring the mk4, looks like my new jawn has a ripped axle boot


----------



## volvoc30 (Mar 14, 2012)

upoo2 said:


> I always dub hard and I didn't get a shirt. What bitches.


probably because they dont have xxxl jawns:laugh:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

no mk4 jawns allowed. sorry jayvawn


----------



## volvoc30 (Mar 14, 2012)

reynolds9000 said:


> no mk4 jawns allowed. sorry jayvawn


understandable


----------



## uzi did it (Jun 29, 2010)

make sure one of you dude bro's texts me to remind me


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

uzi did it said:


> make sure one of you dude bro's texts me to remind me


No numba'


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

4 days till I'm at sowo. ****ing baller.


----------



## BlitzCreager (Oct 12, 2009)

how i missed this thread completely is beyond me. ill be durr. :thumbup:



volvoc30 said:


> probably because they dont have xxxl jawns:laugh:


yes they do. i gots one :wave:


----------



## will_t (Mar 12, 2009)

:beer::beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

JASENR said:


> No numba'


cosigned.


----------



## volvoc30 (Mar 14, 2012)

bump this for more mk3s. just to be clear this is 7pm on saturday?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Yep, 7:00 saturday at the go kart place. The address is in the first post of this thread. Hopefully this will be as big a GTG as it was in OCMD!


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

I should hopefully be there with the Jetta.:beer:


----------



## HOLDFAST101 (Feb 4, 2011)

we still playing kickball?


----------



## KTrip (Jul 14, 2007)

cant wait to get off work at 8am to come be gay with all you ****s. :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## The Hamburglar. (Jul 20, 2008)

if only $189 was enough gas money to get there and back.


----------



## Chadillac910 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm late to the party, but I'll be there in one of these two :wave:


the "golf" cart by Chadillac910, on Flickr


The Dub and her freshly coated shoes by Chadillac910, on Flickr


----------



## volvoc30 (Mar 14, 2012)

not usually a fan of textured stuff but it looks good on yelluh:thumbup:


----------



## white_boii (Apr 23, 2007)

If you pre-ordered a shirt come to the OEM squared booth to pick it up.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

If you preordered a shirt and didn't get it, I have them for you. 

If you don't claim your shirt by Monday, I'm going to sell them to whoever wants one.


----------



## thirty2valves (Jun 27, 2007)

Was cool to see all the cars, here are a few phone pictures: tshirts were really cool too


----------



## volvoc30 (Mar 14, 2012)

definately a good turn out and glad i decided to go to sowo last minute. lots of familiar faces and new people i wanted to meet. its good to see the mk3 scene is still going strong:thumbup:


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Post dem' pictures!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm guessing the cart... trolololololol. Hope you made it back ok though, seriously.



Chadillac910 said:


> I'm late to the party, but I'll be there in one of these two :wave:
> 
> 
> the "golf" cart by Chadillac910, on Flickr


----------



## InsomniacZ32 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wish I could've made it, had dinner plans at 7 though.

Did get to see a bunch of you driving up and down the main road though as it started raining!


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

Good turn out, got to see some cool mk3s :heart:


----------



## volvoc30 (Mar 14, 2012)

this guy was hanging out.


----------



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)

volvoc30 said:


> this guy was hanging out.


I can just hear him in my head right now:

RIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMYRIMMY


----------



## BHCGanshirt (Feb 2, 2008)

HAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHHAHAHHHAAH


OMG im in tears


----------



## The Hamburglar. (Jul 20, 2008)

i need a hologram sticker of this lawl.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

All i'm hearing is:

YOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYO


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

volvoc30 said:


> this guy was hanging out.


Hahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I am ****ing crying


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

LMAO:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm so heartbroken I couldn't go to this... Working during a show has it's drawbacks sometimes and missing my Mk3 fam was one of those


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Mike was there he's part of the SOWO staff. Excuses.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

JASENR said:


> Mike was there he's part of the SOWO staff. Excuses.


SoWo also has dozens of staff members.... We had 2.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> SoWo also has dozens of staff members.... We had 2.


Too famous for us anyways.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

JASENR said:


> Too famous for us anyways.


:bs:

:heart: my Mk3 fam


----------



## volvoc30 (Mar 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> :bs:
> 
> :heart: my Mk3 fam


danny would not even help me when i asked about c2 software. just saying


----------



## The Hamburglar. (Jul 20, 2008)

ive been a loyal C2 customer for years now and he wouldnt answer a simple question i had about mine. 

feel better jvon?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

volvoc30 said:


> danny would not even help me when i asked about c2 software. just saying


 



The Hamburglar. said:


> ive been a loyal C2 customer for years now and he wouldnt answer a simple question i had about mine.
> 
> feel better jvon?


I just wanted to give you a hug, thats why :wave:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm pretty speechless.


----------

